# In The Drink



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Mattdogger and I were fishing the Murray Mouth, the wind was very strong, I was leaning to port to get something out of the back, stinkboat came by close enough to combine all this together and flip me over with the help of his wake. Considerate SOB :evil:

I was in about 4 to 5 foot of water when she went over and the wind quickly moved me into deep water. Lesson here, attach yourself to your yak or you could be in big trouble quick. I wasn't at the time but was lucky enough to have a grip on her when she went over. Anyway, I ez'ly flipped her back over and it was when I came to climb back in I discovered a difficulty that someone might have a solution too. And Yes, not flipping is the best option; however, when your already in the drink it ISN'T!

When I tried the method of re-entry as prescribed on this site and else where I found there was a problem, for me anyway! Being a Senior Citizen of considerable size I found that this coupled with the bulk of my PFD I found myself unable to get back in coz the PFD was in the way. BTW, the PFD worked fine! By this time Matt had come over to help and the wind had moved me across to towards a sand bar so Matt just pulled me the rest of the way and I got back in that way. Matt suggested later that maybe I could have unzipped the PFD and got the bulk out of the way. Have not tried it yet so don't know if it will work; but, you can bet your sweet a.. I will!

Anybody got any other ideas?

Lessons learned! Practice B4 it happens - make sure you are teathered, especially in wind coz it moves your yak pretty quick. Be properly dressed for the occassion, I had on a long john wet suit etc and even though the water was about 60 degrees F I never felt cold. Watch out for bloody inconsiderate stinkboats!

Lost: one rod and real - yes it was leashed and in a Scotty rod holder; however, when she went over, being water less then the length of the rod it must have hit the bottom and it broke in half at the reel seat. One digital camera as it was not in a dry bag (gotta be a lesson there) it got submerged and didn't lke it. Several items in the milk crate that did not float including my nice lip gripper.

Generally, as the Boy Scouts say "Be Prepared!"

Had another encounter with a stinkboat on this trip where his wake washed over the yak and filled up the tackle box which was sitting open in my lap.

Did catch one small exuberant salmon trout who took a lure a third his own size.

Anyway, if anyone has some other options for getting back in I wud love to hear them.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Duncan said:


> Being a Senior Citizen of considerable size I found that this coupled with the bulk of my PFD I found myself unable to get back in coz the PFD was in the way. BTW, the PFD worked fine


Dunc as I fit in both categories here is what I found [with and without PFD]

I keep as far as posiible from the yak while still hanging on and start bobbing up and down, and here the flotation of the PFD aids in the upstroke, and after 3-4 bounces I am quite high in the water on the up and can get the PFD over the nearest gunwale OK, and flop across the yak and have a bit of a breather before swinging around the right way. By the way my head often goes under on the bob to throw me higher on the uplift

The rest is per the pics in the sticky at the top of this page, and I find the side handle good for leverage and better than the grablines [as espri]

I practised this last summer in my empty Swing in about 3m of water with success, but swallowed a lot of water from laughing at the training.

Also now know that at our age you have to keep up the practice as there are many paddle opportunities mid week without a mate to assist when in strife.

Hoit had an interesting thread on the forum many months ago re rentry for his dad but unfortunately looks like it was one of the old posts pruned away from the forum


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Interesting Duncan. Shame about the losses but at least you are OK.

I've had a little bit of practice recently getting back in the yak  Thrice in deep water. Didn't make it first time everytime but I can't say that I found the PFD to be a hindrance. Admittedly I'm about 20yrs younger than you. Sounds like you need to get out there and practice the Dodgy Bob.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Peril said:


> Sounds like you need to get out there and practice the Dodgy Bob.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Hoit had an interesting thread on the forum many months ago re-entry for his dad but unfortunately looks like it was one of the old posts pruned away from the forum


Its a shame that this thread has been lost.  Hopefully there are regular backups taken now.

Hi Duncan, sorry to hear about your mis-adventure. As Dodge said I looked around at options after my Dad managed to flip my Ozzie. The best option I saw was for a rescue stirrup. I can't recall who suggested it now or the original website. But I have found this link for you

http://www.sit-on-topkayaking.com/Articles/Instruction/PaddleFloat.htm

I made up a stirrup that always sits in my rear hatch now. I didn't bother with the paddle float. I practiced the setup on land several times but I really should try it out on the water this summer.

Hope this helps.

Regards
Grant


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good old Google. It has cached the old thread.

http://72.14.235.104/search?q=cache...scue+Stirrup+ReEntry&hl=en&gl=au&ct=clnk&cd=9

And cheers to lazydays for taking the time out to draw a sketch. This is why AKFF is so good.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

that's great Grant. Thanks


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

You guys are a GEM! as usual. Thanks ever so much for the sites - I have found the solution "I think" thanks to your much appreciated advice.
Had thought of the stirrup idea; however, I did not know about paddle floats. I will go buy one tomorrow and make up a stirrup rig as well b4 the next time I go out. WILL practice as well!!!!

Thanks again to everyone who gave some advice. You got to look out for us Ole Buggers.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Bloody hell Duncan - bad luck! Glad things turned out ok - the Murray Mouth is not an area that you want to be in the water. Which rod was it? - not the one that has given you all that grief in recent history??
Incidently, I saw someone else go in the water on the weekend (shall remain nameless, because I'm relying on a lift with him next week to Wallaroo) - but he seemed to be back in the yak before he got wet :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Duncan I cant really give you any more advice than what is already on offer however :twisted: you could wave frantically at the stink boater who aided in your tipping dilema then, when he helps you back onto your Yak hit the pr*ck over the head really really hard with ya paddle  then turn it around and hit the basard with the other end for good measure.

 fishung Russ


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Russ: What a great idea; however, the SOB was moving so fast he would have never even known what happen. BUT, now I would thank him as I got a brand new camera Olympus 725 SW (waterproof) out of it thanks to the insurance company and also a new Diawa 2500 eggbeater and a beautiful 4 peice Diawa rod. So now with my buet new rod and reel and my super waterproof camera all I have to do is catch a fish to break them both in :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Some interesting and useful points of view here on the re-entry procedure  
A bit of prevention is better than a cure they say, so what if the paddle float setup is at the ready in case our ignorant stinkboat friends are unfortunately in the vicinity :idea: :?: This would be easier to effect in a Hobie I gather and all you would have to do is ride out the bow waves and then resume fishing once the initial surge is over. :twisted: 
What do our experienced forum members think, am I completely off target here with my novice "talk" :?: 
When you hear the racket from an outboard that is being given serious stick by a stinkboat skipper you could leap into action and be prepared as they say :lol: 
Just my 2 bobs worth anyway.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdBpatcAABJfgAASQCcACAAlBIA/796gIABqIqfspTxTaaMIm0jJ6mEU2jKPEgyAANFRC0os940Torh+yYaBM7tugtZ2lZTGoD9rYcWav2WsnBzMEYSY6VxipK1qKbWAhPehzPGBAvpuGjoCbvvKP9nWvqMFVICEmcuFHVMyQPGJj2LuSKcKEhoNLVrg


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> I reckon sling-shot-powered flour-balloon launchers, rigged in a scotty mount, myself.
> 
> Works nicely in the NT beer-can regatta.
> 
> L.


I am personally in the process of installing a water canon as used by tug boats. The pump will be a little difficult to house but I am sure I will come up with something. The previous owner (Sydney Harbour Authority) reckons I'll get 150 plus meters out of it if the wind is on my side. I should be able to hit em before I hear the engine noise. 

JT


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe one of these as standard safety equipment if your yak has cup holders :lol: 









or hows about this for *stopping stink boats with extreme prejudice!!!! *
:shock:


----------

